# 2020



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Could be your break through Baz. Blwyddyn Newydd Dda


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Happy New Year Bazza! It cant be any feckin worse than 2019........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Happy New Year Bazza! It cant be any feckin worse than 2019........


Famous last words!! 

Happy New Year.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope 2019 will go down in history as Des arse trous.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy New year to everyone.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And to you Jan.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy, healthy and safe New Year to one and alll


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.

We're off to the coast in a few minutes - I've heard it's the hottest day of the year so far ...........


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy New Year to one and all
Sandra


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Urte Berri Zoriontsua from the Basque Country


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy New Year to each and every one of you.

Warm Regards,
John


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Still in time to add my Happy New Year to all! May 2020 be a year of good health and happy journeys.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Wishing a happy, healthy & prosperous New Year to all!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well there's still a 'few' days left in 2020 so I'll add my greetings and best wishes for an awesome year. Enjoy your travels and be safe. May good health be your constant companion.

"You're never too old to set another goal or dream a new dream".  Amelia Earhart


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> "You're never too old to set another goal or dream a new dream".  Amelia Earhart


Brilliant statement as she died at 41.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy new year everyone - better late than never :grin2:


----------

